
Stripe Global - tosh
https://stripe.com/global
======
tosh
@patrickc: “We're kicking off our betas—and seeing our first customers go
live—in 6 new countries today! Delighted to take our first steps in Estonia,
Poland, Greece, Lithuania, Latvia, and Malaysia. 🇪🇪🇵🇱🇬🇷🇱🇹🇱🇻🇲🇾”

[https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/1093197974744645632?s=21](https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/1093197974744645632?s=21)

